# Netgraph won't pass traffic



## o77 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good day. I got this server:


```
hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31280 @ 3.50GHz

ix0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x00038086 chip=0x10fb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82599EB 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ix1@pci0:1:0:1: class=0x020000 card=0x00038086 chip=0x10fb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82599EB 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet

ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.5.15> port 0xe020-0xe03f mem 0xdfe80000-0xdfefffff,0xdff04000-0xdff07fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
ix1: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.5.15> port 0xe000-0xe01f mem 0xdfe00000-0xdfe7ffff,0xdff00000-0xdff03fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1

FreeBSD comp 9.2-STABLE FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #5 r255947M: Mon Sep 30 14:08:07 YEKT 2013     root@comp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IP  amd64
```

I want it work in pseudowire mode, i.e.


```
ix0 (ng_ether) -> ng_tee -> ix1 (ng_ether)
                      |
                ngeth0 (ng_eiface)
```
But it stops to deliver packets after some time (less than 5 minutes, sometimes after 1 minute). Packets are still delivered to ngeth0 (I see it via tcpdump), but no packets on ix1. Traffic flows in one direction (ix0 -> ix1).

I do `ifconfig ix1 down; ifconfig ix1 up` and ix1 starts to deliver packets, but not for long. The same problem here, if I swap ix0 and ix1. ix0 stops to deliver packets too. There are no any messages in dmesg. FreeBSD 8 worked with this configuration for years on the same hardware. What should I check?


----------

